# How do you unstuff your dog's nostrils?



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Good old Aidan can't breathe out of one nostril because is is stuffed up. The mucous seems to be dried in there, and I can probably poke it out. 

Any safe options for doing this that anyone has used? I tried a nasal aspirator made for babies, but that didn't do anything.

Edit to add: I used a Q-Tip, just inside the nostril about 1/4", and got what could see out. 

Thanks,
RC


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well for Toddlers (you cant get your finger up there trust me I tried) we just get a syringe of normal saline and inject it up into the nostril and then hopefully that will loosen the mucous enough to be flushed out (he should sneeze) and then you wipe off with a tissue, or EEKK treat, and Repeat....


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Baby's have those squeeze bottle things *sorry I don't have a baby so I don't know what they're called*, but they go up the nose squeezed and then you release your grip and it sucks the buggers out. Maybe that would work after it's wet...? Not sure if it's safe or not, but I don't see why it wouldn't be because you use it on babies.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Baby's have those squeeze bottle things *sorry I don't have a baby so I don't know what they're called*, but they go up the nose squeezed and then you release your grip and it sucks the buggers out. Maybe that would work after it's wet...? Not sure if it's safe or not, but I don't see why it wouldn't be because you use it on babies.


I think they are called Bulb suction, I have one dont know what the dang things are actually called --you still are supposed to get the saline fluid you suck it up into the bulb and inject it into the area and then suck out the resulting slurry... Yum.... (the spring roll thread was tastier)....


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> Baby's have those squeeze bottle things *sorry I don't have a baby so I don't know what they're called*, but they go up the nose squeezed and then you release your grip and it sucks the buggers out. Maybe that would work after it's wet...? Not sure if it's safe or not, but I don't see why it wouldn't be because you use it on babies.


Yup. That is a nasal aspirator. I have one for Aidan, but it didn't work. I think it works on wet substances only.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL so glad I don't have to do that  good luck, just thought the bulb suction would be less gross, but I guess not LOL


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. The Q-Tip did the trick -- anything left over that I can't reach has to stay in there. Aidan has a black nose and it is dark inside there.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

RoughCollie said:


> Yup. That is a nasal aspirator. I have one for Aidan, but it didn't work. I think it works on wet substances only.


 Thats why you fill it up with saline solution and squeeze his poor little nostril full of fluid, it rehydrates it so the stuff will loosen up and you can then suction it out...
Other option put him in a warm bath the steam will do the same thing and then try....
Worse case scenario.... Well he still got the other nostril, right?...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah well now I know how to clear boogers (can't believe I spelled that wrong before) out of a dog's nose  def hope I don't have to do this for my puppy when I get him or when he gets older.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never had to do this for any dog and I'm kind of laughing a little at the image it puts in my head!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Why is his nostril stuffed up? Allergies? We used to call that nasal aspirater a "Boogie Noser" ... Lol!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know. It's always the same one. He's going to the vet in a couple of weeks, and I'll ask her then what could be causing it. Seems odd that it only happens with that particular nostril.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

RoughCollie said:


> I don't know. It's always the same one. He's going to the vet in a couple of weeks, and I'll ask her then what could be causing it. Seems odd that it only happens with that particular nostril.


Something stuck in it making it irritated?

Alternatively, I find the same thing happens to me sometimes when I'm sick; only one side of my nose will be stuffed and the other will be mostly fine. Drives me NUTS.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I know EXACTLY what you're talking about considering I've been sick these past 4 days and just yesterday got my nose back to normal  ugh!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL. . .sorry, if my dogs get a stuffed-up nose, they're going to have to deal with it themselves . 

I hope the vet can make him feel better!


----------

